# Cycles if you are prone to gyno



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

In the past I made the mistake to go up to 1500mg of test E stacked with 400md deca per week ( I did these high doces for 2 weeks then came to my sences).The problem now is if I do more than 250mg test a week I start to get Gyno( even if I use nolvadex) . What type of cycle can I do to avoid this problem.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

you haven't used arimidex or letro to help reduce the conversion of test to estrogen ?

also...what was your bf% when you were doing 1.5 grams of test a week ? and what is it now ?


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

Aye, bodyfat is important. If it's high, then you have higher estrogen conversion.


----------



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you haven't used arimidex or letro to help reduce the conversion of test to estrogen ?
> 
> also...what was your bf% when you were doing 1.5 grams of test a week ? and what is it now ?


My bodyfat was 10.5%...I have never head of letro, and I have used arimidex and it didnt seem any better than nolvadex to me.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

what was your body weight ?

Letrozole is an AI like arimidex except it penetrates adipocytes much better.  you should have used both the arimidex and nolvadex at the same time.


----------



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> what was your body weight ?
> 
> Letrozole is an AI like arimidex except it penetrates adipocytes much better.  you should have used both the arimidex and nolvadex at the same time.


At the time it was 235..now its 255 but now my bodyfat is 11.5%..I'll try using arimidex and letrozole next time, Mabey 250mg test with 200mg deca every 4 days.


----------



## Cardinal (May 14, 2005)

With test/deca, it looks like you are in it primarily for mass.  if you want to experiment a little and not have to worry so much about gyno, you might look into stacking pure androgens or really mild steroids like var that I think would be less likely to cause you major problems.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm thinking of doing:
1-8 EQ 600mg......(300mg 2 times a week)
1-9 Masteron 300mg eod

Nolvadex 60/60/40/20/20......beginning 14 days after last EQ shot

and having Arimidex and extra Nolva on hand if needed during cycle.

HCG??? is it needed for this type of cycle


----------



## musclepump (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> HCG??? is it needed for this type of cycle


 Some people never need, some people do. Depends on how your balls react. How much (if at all) did they shrink on 1.5g? How about 250?


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Some people never need, some people do. Depends on how your balls react. How much (if at all) did they shrink on 1.5g? How about 250?


I don't know? I never really had a problem with "shrinkage"  and never used HCG.....and always recovered fast...even off a high deca cycle


----------



## Tha Don (Aug 14, 2005)

why not go with test, and run proviron and adex/letro alongside? thats what i will be doing my next cycle, you shouldn't have any gyno problems with prov at 50mg ED and letro at 0.25mg ED


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't know? I never really had a problem with "shrinkage"  and never used HCG.....and always recovered fast...even off a high deca cycle


IMO, shrinkage is not the only problem. Sure HCG helps maintain mass of them, but it also helps you recover in PCT alot faster. I recommend HCG during cycle usually. When you say you recover fast, have you had blood samples to back this up?? Not knocking you, just curious. Sometimes people think they are recovered, but I think blood tests would show otherwise.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> IMO, shrinkage is not the only problem. Sure HCG helps maintain mass of them, but it also helps you recover in PCT alot faster. I recommend HCG during cycle usually. When you say you recover fast, have you had blood samples to back this up?? Not knocking you, just curious. Sometimes people think they are recovered, but I think blood tests would show otherwise.


I had blood work done only once, and according to my Doctor I was back to normal. The rest of the time I was just guessing.....by the way I felt.
But I will do HCG this time....not really sure when to start and when to end it???
Maybe start it in week 5 and stop in week 10??


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2005)

Depends on what you take. Like with test e, 3/4 weeks into would be good as that is when it will kick in good. And it is fairly cheap, so I think it is a good idea if you can get it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of doing:
> 1-8 EQ 600mg......(300mg 2 times a week)
> 1-9 Masteron 300mg eod
> 
> ...


 When I ran 600mg of EQ during my last test cycle, I found that I needed the HCG rather frequently. I used 500iu every 3 days or every day depending on how my performance was.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> When I ran 600mg of EQ during my last test cycle, I found that I needed the HCG rather frequently. I used 500iu every 3 days or every day depending on how my performance was.


thanks gc, I'm going to start using HCG about  4 weeks into the cycle, but do I do it through the PCT or stop at the end of my cycle?


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> thanks gc, I'm going to start using HCG about 4 weeks into the cycle, but do I do it through the PCT or stop at the end of my cycle?


 The opinions are mixed but seeing as HCG is suppressive to your hypothalamus and pituitary gland, I personally think you should stop at the end of the cycle.


----------



## brogers (Aug 15, 2005)

Run it up to a few days before nolvadex therapy starts.

If masteron is prop and not enan, run it a week longer. imo. EQ has a HL of 21 days no?

EQ 1-8
Masteron 1-10 (for Dros. prop) 1-9 (for Dros. Enan)
HCG 2-11 250ius e4d

Nolva 12-16

I've seen SWALE advocate injecting HCG the day before you inject your juice. Worked well in his patients.

Good luck.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Run it up to a few days before nolvadex therapy starts.
> 
> If masteron is prop and not enan, run it a week longer. imo. EQ has a HL of 21 days no?
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> The opinions are mixed but seeing as HCG is suppressive to your hypothalamus and pituitary gland, I personally think you should stop at the end of the cycle.


Thanks GC.DJS


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Run it up to a few days before nolvadex therapy starts.
> 
> If masteron is prop and not enan, run it a week longer. imo. EQ has a HL of 21 days no?
> 
> ...


I'd up the HCG to 500 iu's e4d


----------

